# Please identify this ring :



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Pl 12 09 K 557 Ee


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess PL is poland,what about the numbers,any idea ......is there a directory for this ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Any idea friends ???


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Ring is from Poland, identity rings for show and fancy
poultry as well as exotic birds.

I posted on lost and found forum if any one responds

PL (Country Poland)-12 (size of band)-09(Birth Year)-K (series) 557 (Pigeon number) Ee (Union marker means pigeon can be shown in international exhibition)

Do You have only the ring

For a racing homing pigeon ring would read

PL - - Country Poland
0147 - - Region number, Club id
04 - - Year
6518 - - Ring number


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks friend  .This ring is on a pouter .Can we get the club or owner details from this ring ?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm checking Pomeranian Pouter sites. There's allot of them might take a while.
Can You post a picture of the pouter


----------



## witchy (Nov 19, 2020)

I found an exhausted pigeon near to Watford , UK with this identification D7-14-BY580-EE. Looks fine , eat, drink but not flying yet, probably is tired. I will keep it until is ok to fly back home. Any way if someone is looking after him i give my postcode WD19 7DH and email [email protected] . 
wish you all good luck and happy november .


----------

